

KGB Defector Explains the Theory and Practice of Subversion (1983) - jgg
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fQoGMtE0EY

======
rhgraysonii
Only a few minutes in, but it appears as if this man has a lot of extremely
interesting things to say. It really is a unique window into the mindset of
espionage workers and the military industrial complex in their rote
application in the world.

